# Send Free Unlimited International SMS!! [Tested 100%]



## sushantvirdi (Jan 28, 2007)

*Send Free International SMS From Anywhere!! - Updated 21 July 2009*

*1.1.1.1/bmi/i25.tinypic.com/154hag9.gif

*Simply download this software and send free sms worldwide.....

Download:
*rapidshare.com/files/258235194/sms.rar

Post Updated - 21 July 2009*


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2007)

someone check if it's right or it's a fraudulent file. And susantvirdi remove the referral link from your signature within an hour or else face a ban.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 28, 2007)

hey mate i only upload after i test...


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 28, 2007)

ya it worke with airtel no.


----------



## comrade (Jan 28, 2007)

and may be a very good alternative  - www.mobik.com
no mess up with installations.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2007)

Works With Reliance in Delhi almost instantly and Hutch in Delhi with a slight delay

These Indian networks are supported: 
                ADIL - Haryana
  	  	ADIL - Rajasthan
  	  	ADIL - UP(E)
  	  	Aircel - Tamil Nadu
  	  	Airtel - Karnataka (Bharti)
  	  	Airtel - Orissa
  	  	Airtel Bharti Cellular - Kerala
  	  	Barakhamba - AP
  	  	Barakhamba - Chennai
  	  	Barakhamba - Karnataka
  	  	Bharti - AP (Airtel)
  	  	Bharti - Punjab
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Delhi
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Gujarat
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Haryana
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Maharashtra
  	  	Bharti Cellular - MP
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Mumbai
  	  	Bharti Cellular - Tamilnadu
  	  	Bharti Cellular - UP(W)
  	  	Bharti Mobinet (Skycell)-Chennai
  	  	Bharti Mobitel - Kolkata
  	  	Bharti Telenet - HP
  	  	BPL Mobile Cellular (Kerala)
  	  	BPL Mobile Cellular (Maharashtra)
  	  	BPL Mobile Comm (Mumbai)
  	  	BSNL - Andhra Pradesh
  	  	BSNL - Assam
  	  	BSNL - Bihar
  	  	BSNL - Chennai
  	  	BSNL - Gujarat
  	  	BSNL - Haryana
  	  	BSNL - Himachal Pradesh
  	  	BSNL - J&K
  	  	BSNL - Karnataka
  	  	BSNL - Kerala
  	  	BSNL - Kolkata
  	  	BSNL - Maharashtra
  	  	BSNL - Mathya Pradesh
  	  	BSNL - NE
  	  	BSNL - Orissa
  	  	BSNL - Punjab
  	  	BSNL - Rajastan
  	  	BSNL - Tamilandu
  	  	BSNL - UP(E)
  	  	BSNL - UP(W)
  	  	BSNL - West Bengal
  	  	BTA Cellcom - MP
  	  	C-DOT - Delhi
  	  	C-DOT - Kolkata
  	  	Escorts Telecom - HP
  	  	Escorts Telecom - Rajasthan
  	  	Escorts Telecom - UP(E)
  	  	Fascel - Gujarat (Hutchenson)
  	  	Fascel Limited
  	  	Hexacom (Oasis)-NE
  	  	Hexacom (Oasis)-Rajasthan
  	  	Hutchinson - Karnataka
  	  	Hutchinson East (Usha Martin-Kolkata)
  	  	Hutchison Essar (Sterling-Delhi)
  	  	Hutchison Essar Telecom
  	  	Hutchison Max (Orange)-Mumbai
  	  	Hutchison Max Telecom (Orange)
  	  	Idea Cellular
  	  	IDEA Cellular (Gujurat)
  	  	IDEA Cellular (Maharastra)
  	  	IDEA Cellular (New Delhi)
  	  	IDEA Mobile Comm - Haryana
  	  	IDEA Mobile Comm - Kerala
  	  	IDEA Mobile Comm - Upwest
  	  	Koshika - Bihar
  	  	Koshika - Orissa
  	  	Koshika - UP(E)
  	  	Koshika - UP(W)
  	  	MTNL - Delhi
  	  	MTNL - Mumbai
  	  	Reliance Internet Serv - Kolkata (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - Assam (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - Bihar (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - HP (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - Maharastra (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - MP (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - NE (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - Orissa (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - Punjab (CDMA)
  	  	Reliance Telecom - WB (CDMA)
  	  	RPG Cellular - Chennai
  	  	Spice Commns - Karnataka
  	  	Spice Commns - Punjab
  	  	Tata Cellular - AP

For other countries visit : *www.callwave.com/sms/intlcoverage.asp


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 28, 2007)

It works for me
nice one
thanks


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it legal ???


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok Guys use the following link to download only the widget. 
*www.esnips.com/doc/b7018371-8196-4516-afd9-72d6959d82c9/SMS
Link

it works with yahoo widget and the rapidshare link above contains the Yahoo Widget Engine as well. If already have Yahoo Widget Engine its wast of downloading 10 Mb file.

*Now it is just a 75KB Download*

By the way i could not make it work, says the international service is down


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 29, 2007)

the international service will be back up.


----------



## iMav (Jan 29, 2007)

service rovided by callwave.com .... sender of the msg becomes callwave


----------



## Apollo (Jan 30, 2007)

How to send messages to USA/Canada then? It says that one can't send texts to those countries if we're logged in as an International number.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 31, 2007)

just select ur carrier as international.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 1, 2007)

thanx


----------



## ferrarif50 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well..as against this post's title.. it does not seem to be unlimited. It has got a daily usage limit.


Anything  on this?


----------



## sushantvirdi (Feb 2, 2007)

they added it recently, before it was unlimited.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 3, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> and may be a very good alternative  - www.mobik.com
> no mess up with installations.....



Does this work? 
Are Airtel and Bharti the same? I ve Airtel Mumbai connection. Will it work?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2007)

in wat way is it not unlimited ??? i sent 220 odd SMSs in the last 24 hours.
u mean they keep a track with the IP address??


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2007)

yooooooo man ...it has stopped working 

even disconnecting from the net n connecting again (dynamic IP) doesnt work.
cleaning the registry also doesnt work. hmmm...


----------



## ashu_dps (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah... it shows "Sending sms from your area is currently not supported"


----------



## Champs (Feb 6, 2007)

They have blocked sms service from india for 2-3 days


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2007)

*www.callwave.com/sms/mainfaq.asp


> Does it cost anything?
> It is free to send messages anywhere in the USA and Canada. Regular charges apply for the recipient.
> 
> How many messages can I send for free?
> ...


read the FAQ: if 1 billion people start sending SMS the company will go bankrupt.
i dont think a free sms is gona come to india again. h aha hah a


----------



## guru (Feb 7, 2007)

Not working anymore.

Says "Free Beta has ended"


----------



## anonymusneo (Feb 8, 2007)

yup beta ended due to increasing demand lol


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 10, 2007)

ya.. Is there any another plugin update here....


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2007)

i dont think u will find one ...


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Feb 13, 2007)

well there ya go...i pity the callwave ppl who must have suffered a major loss in their "beta" stage thnx to the popularity of this forum itself and how many ppl who would have landed here and sent like a 100 SMS' each !..lol 
*sigh*..neway...there must be a LOT more "free sms" gadgets out there...so no worries !


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 13, 2007)

oh man..even mobik.com is also not working... it says..
'no ad sponserers in ur area'.. and all msges from yesterday are blocked....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

*www.freesmsmasti.com/sms_compose.php
I think it is free only to india...


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Feb 13, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> *www.freesmsmasti.com/sms_compose.php
> I think it is free only to india...



Dude !...check ur link again...it aint workin !!!...says "site under construction"


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Feb 14, 2007)

Dear this yahoo widget thing is not working as it tells that the beta is no longer available.


----------



## Champs (Mar 15, 2007)

hi everybody this service is working again for India. just checked 2 minutes ago and sent 2 sms ( 1 to airtel and 1 to reliance)


----------



## Champs (Mar 15, 2007)

ye, i tested it but nothing works. it shows success message but sms is never recd. at any mobile. tested it on airtel, tata, reliance.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Has anyone tested www.gizmosms.com ?


Yes..it S**ks..it says msg delivered..bt msg never reaches destiantion..thank god i tried ir first on my number itself..


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 15, 2007)

hey thnx...it works well for me...


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2007)

hey just check this out now we can do free sms anywhere in india

Send SMS to any mobile anywhere in India Free! - *surl.in/PCMCACL278309MTJHQGG


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 15, 2007)

similar website:

*gizmosms.com/


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> hey just check this out now we can do free sms anywhere in india
> 
> Send SMS to any mobile anywhere in India Free! - *surl.in/PCMCACL278309MTJHQGG


plz dont post these kind of craps here.
__________
Hi..Guys..Its providing just 5 msgs a day..I think Chikka is better than this.Chikka gives 10 free msgs for India everyday..and more free msgs for International destinations.


----------



## deshabhishek007 (Mar 17, 2007)

what a improper way to give material.
friends this is the yahoo's service totally free


original article :
Download and install Yahoo Widget Engine.
*widget.yahoo.com/

Download the CallWave Yahoo Widget
*www.callwave.com/sms/downloads/SMS.widget

After installing the Yahoo Widget Engine, a new icon will be appearing at taskbar. Left click the icon and select “Open Widget…”.

Locate the CallWave Yahoo Widget (sms.widget) and click open button.

A dialog box will appear click on the “i” .

Key in the email address and the phone number is optional. Select the appropriate carrier and if the your country is not listed in the combo box, then just select “International”.

Ok Done. You can now send free sms to mobile phone. (Just confirm enter the correct country code before the mobile number).


posted this on my blog too.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 17, 2007)

^^Did u read the first page of this thread??


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

ohh !!!!!


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

tnx


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it working again?????


----------



## alok4best (Mar 21, 2007)

callwave widget gives only 5 msgs a day...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 23, 2007)

Ya But When u change ur ip Addres u get another 5 Msg... So just disconnect and connect again... u get another 5 Msg...

Thanks abishek007...


----------



## liquid_snake (Feb 14, 2008)

hello frnds
i m new to this mobile arena
i luv to send sms that costs a lot
hard to find a good service tht wd allow reallly easy smsing

did a bit of google n found a link may be u wd have been threre
 *cellphones.about.com/c/ht/02/07/How_Send_Ringtone_Nokia1025834292.htm     &   this  *www.ananthapuri.com/mobile.asp

so now can ya plz tell me how to find out those service mail ids of the companies to send the sms through mails & the states that are not listed here


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 14, 2008)

Finally is it working for unlimited


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 14, 2008)

www.160by2.com


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

Callwave 

Now .... Not even our country is listed in their Support country.....


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 15, 2008)

try atrochatro.com
it is free but limited to 4 sms's per day.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ hey thanks for those links & thanks to the thread starter for that nice widget & also
all those members who informed about other nice websites.

BTW, I use way2sms for sending sms


----------



## kas_pratyu@yahoo.com (Jul 17, 2009)

hiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jul 19, 2009)

Way too old thread..i think i posted it when i joined thinkdigit..


----------

